# AHHH! Someone please help me get my image working!!!



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

I can't get passed the first welcome screen.

I Bought hardrive-less tivo on ebay, bought a *160*GB hardrive for it at store, then I tried to install the image that came with my tivo onto the hard drive. I used mfs tools 2.0 and entered the following command string.

1.	mkdir /mnt/dos
2.	mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
3.	mfsrestore zxpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
4.	umount -f -a -r
5.	Press ctrl-alt-del and shut down system when it starts to reboot.

At step 3 I tried it with and without the -s 127
hda1 was actually hda 5 becuase the image was on a fat32 partition on my primary hard drive.

both times i got the same welcome screen that never progresses any further. I even tried the lba48(think thats what its called) copykern function. That didn't help either. Please someone lend me some help.

_I'm not going to buy instant cake either!_ 
_I'm not going to buy instant cake either!_ 
_I'm not going to buy instant cake either!_ 
_I'm not going to buy instant cake either!_


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Question from
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4420338#post4420338


mick66 said:


> Red, how long before you start yet another new thread to discuss this same problem?


Answer: 5 days.

So how many threads have you started on this subject and then abandoned to start a new thread rather than continue what was already there? It's probably a good thing that you won't buy IC. I can't even begin to imagine how many threads you'd have to start and abandoned on that subject.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Well now seems like a good time to check with the person you bought it from. He sold it to you so he should support you.


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

mick66 said:


> Question from
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4420338#post4420338
> 
> Answer: 5 days.
> ...


ok i guess you dont know this. but on an internet discussion forum when a question is answered and a new question comes up then a new thread is created. with me the basic problem remains but my threads are specific to my question. people that answered the old threads may not come back to check on it.so there is no point in me posting questions on something that isn't the same as my original question. hope this help you. please feel free to pm me with any further questions you have about this forum. i'll be more then happy to help a noob.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

You bought a Tivo w/o a hard drive 
You were provided a Tivo image on cd 
You can't transfer image from cd to Tivo successfully 

That's the same problem you've been having in each of the 5 or so threads you've started on the topic. The fact that you've tried something unsuccessfully (or waited a day or so while you did nothing) doesn't really make it worthy of a new thread.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

red913 said:


> ok i guess you dont know this. but on an internet discussion forum when a question is answered and a new question comes up then a new thread is created. with me the basic problem remains but my threads are specific to my question. people that answered the old threads may not come back to check on it.so there is no point in me posting questions on something that isn't the same as my original question. hope this help you. please feel free to pm me with any further questions you have about this forum. i'll be more then happy to help a noob.


I have to side with mick!! Would it not be easier for you, too have all you answers posted in one thread, on the subject of " Help me, get my TiVo to work?" plus you could subscribe to your thread, so you get emailed when a new post is posted.

Plus, more threads means more clutter and wasted resources. Atleast that is what I have seen posted, off and on for almost 7 yrs. 

Sorry, I'm not more help to you!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

red913 
Which model of TiVo did you purchase Series1, 2 or DTV?

Not getting past the "Welcome Powering UP" usually is a sign that the hard drive is not accessible make sure the drive jumper set Master without slave.

Try your command without the 'x' the kernel on the CD may not be LBA48 aware. mfsrestore -s 127 zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

His answers to that question varies (who knows why?) but seems to be a Philips SA S1 which all use the same software.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Then theres the problem IT'S a Series 1 his image is probably without (drive > 137G) LBA48 support.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> Then theres the problem IT'S a Series 1 his image is probably without (drive > 137G) LBA48 support.


An S1 can use a larger hard drive but would be limited to 137GB of functioning hd space. So that's not the problem.


----------

